# HMS Marmion 11



## barriefield-brian (Jan 19, 2015)

Took a lot of searching but finally found where my grandfathers records were held. I had some questions answered on another forum but have another. Marmion 11 he is listed as having served on from 3 dec 1917 to 31 march 1919. Is this a different ship than HMS Marmion as it is listed as lost by collision oct 21 1917 in the North Sea. When I was a kid he told me he was sunk in the north or black sea I could not remember which. Maybe a story to tell the kids? According to his records he could not have been on the Marmion. My uncle said he was a sharpshooter to take out mines. I was not sure if they only did that in the movies but would tie in with his next ship which was a minesweeper. Any info appreciated. Cheers Brian


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

barriefield-brian said:


> Took a lot of searching but finally found where my grandfathers records were held. I had some questions answered on another forum but have another. Marmion 11 he is listed as having served on from 3 dec 1917 to 31 march 1919. Is this a different ship than HMS Marmion as it is listed as lost by collision oct 21 1917 in the North Sea. When I was a kid he told me he was sunk in the north or black sea I could not remember which. Maybe a story to tell the kids? According to his records he could not have been on the Marmion. My uncle said he was a sharpshooter to take out mines. I was not sure if they only did that in the movies but would tie in with his next ship which was a minesweeper. Any info appreciated. Cheers Brian


If he was a sharp shooter, he may have had to take out mines while he served on HMT Attentive 111, which was a dover patrol vessel. HMS Marmion11 was lost 21/10/1917. S.S Marmion was lost 26/8/1917. 17 crewmen were lost. Maybe your grandfather was one of the survivors.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

HMS MARMION and MARMION II were two different ships. MARMION II was a paddle minesweeper requisitioned during WW1 and lost in WW2. ATTENTIVE III in this instance was the base ship for accounting purposes.

http://www.lner.info/ships/NBR/marmion.shtml

Regards
Hugh


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

There is a photograph of HMT Attentive111 when she was renamed Guy Thorne H312. You will find it if you GOOGLE "sidewinder hull". Then look under G. The actual photo is of the vessel when she was named "Seaward Ho H312.


----------



## barriefield-brian (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you for all the replies. Marmion 11 would certainly be the ship I was wondering about. As for being sunk does not seem likely as he was listed as serving on the Briton at the time. Cheers Brian


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Checking his record I would agree and suggest none of his ship's were sunk. HMS MARMION II survived the war but was broken up during WW2 after an air attack in 1941
Regards
Hugh


----------

